# Panasonic UB900 / Integra DHC-80.3 Setup



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Question:

I have the UB900 set up for audio out only on one HDMI, with the video HDMI going to the Panasonic AE 8000U Projector. Also, the 7.1 analog outs are all connected to the processor.

The audio HDMI is connected to the Blu-Ray HDMI input #1. When playing a BD, no sound comes out. Except, thru the analog outputs/inputs to processor. No sound thru the HDMI audio.

Zero audio comes from the audio only HDMI connected to the processor. When the video/audio HDMI from the player is connected to the #1 bluray input on the Integra, audio is available. But when the audio only HDMI is connected, nothing. Zero.

When the Blu-Ray is selected on the Integra, it only reads the audio from the analog inputs. And only 5.1, not the 7.1 we should get.

The UB900 is programmed for audio via the HDMI. And the Integra is programmed for Blu-Ray at the #1 HDMI input.

What am I doing wrong?

edit: The issue fixed itself.


----------

